# Bow Hiking with the boys



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Hopefully I can get the photos posted. We were in the North Fork John Day Wilderness. The total area I knew so well to hunt had burned to the ground. The boys were a saving grace. 
so fun having them along.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

OK. No Photos. I'll try again.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Central Oregon!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I think it worked this time!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, kinda'!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey are those the ones that were for sale near Sherwood a couple of months ago? I wanted one but he didn't want to separate them. They look great! What's the pink coloring you're using?


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I finally found a single wether to add with my other two this summer, in Prineville. He's not so big and has a broken horn, but a good packer and about the sweetest goat I've ever had = a total snuggler!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What a second!... Do your goats have on glamouflage?


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, I like that term! Had to make sure no one thought they were deer and last I checked deer don't come in pink. The boys weren't too hot up on it though.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Glamoflauge!!! Hahaaa!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I did get them from Sherwood. I used the temporary hair color the kids (human kind) are using for streaks in their hair. It wiped off on the brush after a couple days. Maxi was pretty cool with it but Petey da Munch, the brown one, didn't think it was at all necessary. Walmart had it.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Not sure the pink paint was necessary for taking the goats out during archery season, but quite frankly I'm more than a little concerned about taking my goats out in the woods during rifle season; paint or no paint!

Nice looking goats. Too bad about your favorite hunting spot going up in smoke. Hopefully it'll bounce back after a few years and be better than ever.

Ken


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I feel the same about bow season and rifle season. For bow season each goat had on a hunter orange visor around their necks (2 bucks each at Goodwill!) - For rifle season... They'll need bright orange blankets and their horns wrapped in bright orange duct tape!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't even take my horses out during rifle season. Too many scary people a little quick on the trigger. I've bowhunted for 35 years and I have actually heard about archers who have had another person draw up on them just because of the sound. I believe a few years back an archer shot his buddy because he thought he was a grouse. Geez, really? I think it was somewhere around Pendleton. So just a precaution and a lot of fun seeing the other hunters react to 2 women bowhunters in camo in the wilderness area and 2 pink spotted goats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanna get a hunter orange sign to hang over Legion that says "Dont Taze Me Bro!"


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

deschutes dawn said:


> So just a precaution and a lot of fun seeing the other hunters react to 2 women bowhunters in camo in the wilderness area and 2 pink spotted goats!


Yeah, that would definitely be a disorienting sight for me to come upon!

Now that it looks like the scorching hot temperatures are finally going to break, my wife and I will be taking our goats out after elk this coming weekend. They will be tagging along with us (all 8 of them!) so we will probably forego "tagging" them with pink paint, but we shall see. Luckily we don't run into too many bowhunters back in the Idaho wilderness, since most of them seem to have their butts firmly glued onto the seats of their ATVs; if they can't drive there they won't hunt there.

Two weeks ago we bought two more adult goats; 1/8 Saanen and 7/8 Alpine. They look awesome! We also got two new saddles from Butthead Packgoats. This will be our first overnight trip with the new boys and we hope to give them a good test by packing out an elk (or two ) this weekend.

Ken


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Good luck with the hunt Ken. I've hunted Oregon, Montana, Colorado, and northern Quebec, but somehow Idaho has escaped me. I'll have to remedy that someday. Still want to do a Yukon moose hunt hopefully with the bow. Just have to wait and see on that one. This is our last weekend in Oregon until late blacktail and fall turkey so if I don't connect this weekend I might be vegan for awhile!


----------



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

The Goat are looking good ... Thanks Char for giving them a good home. I agree with the Pink ... Max isn't too much of an issue (the white one) ... but Pete D Munck working thru to woods really does look good. Meaning it looks very "deery". FYI ...A couple of years ago, we had three different people at our hunting camp move a round a tree to only see a drawn arrow pointing at them, from the same IDIOT. However I agree that most archers have a bit more common sense than rifle season. We also typically hunt ~2.5+ miles from the road ... and the number of hunters we see are very few.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Tom
Max has no hair problems at all. I have an incredible vet who raises goats herself and developed her own mineral mix for goats and for horses which does wonders for the animals. I hunted anywhere from 3-5 miles from the road too. Gets you away from the "trail trumpeters" as our camp used to call them. We scored well in those days. This year I've been hunting closer to roads because of time constraints for being anywhere for any length of time and I'm back to not just hunting but trying to avoid those same type of, let's say, less than dedicated hunters who haven't or don't prepare for an actual hunt. 
I seem to have acquired a 6 mos alpine-saanen wether from my husband's son getting into goats without doing his homework. He's a quiet sweet guy that get's along well with Pete. Eventually should be quite a pack crew. I have also acquired through the same process a lovely 6mos doeling that's saanen-nubian cross. I wouldn't have chosen that cross personally but I have located some very nice alpine bucks to eventually breed them to for future pack kids.
To get back to topic a bit, everybody but Pete is white so we are visible as far as that goes. I'd still be cautious though.


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

I've hunted from silver butte and Kelsey butte. That's pretty special country. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Kelsey was burned all up one side and the burn covered a swath nearly to Desolation Butte. Basin creek is now a boggy mess in the normally free flowing area because of the range cattle invading the wilderness area in the burn. I'm thinking I will have to get in deeper in toward the river along the Glade Creek drainage. 6 miles one way-downhill. Better get started conditioning the boys and me now if I'm going to be covering that much territory for a day hunt next year!


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh wow they look great, how fun!


----------

